# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Помощь в выборе видеокарты.

## junk9108

Доброго времени суток, прошу помочь выбрать видеокарту до 10 т.р. Что бы хоть на года 4 вперед хватило:)

----------

